# Help depressed hamster



## Bibloo (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi. This is my first time on any pet forum. I got a female Syrian hamster Nibbles for my daughter in January. It was about 10 weeks of age at that time. She soon became a part of family and we all love her to bits. She never bit anyone. Loves to play and is a greedy hoarder. She is quite used to be handled and loves taking treats from our hands. In short she is the joy of our lives. In the past few weeks i noticed she was sleeping in her tunnel and was not very keen on playing or being handled
On easter evening she escaped and found a hole going below the floorboards. We got her back yesterday. My daughter lured her out by corn (her favourite). We placed her back in her cage with her favourite treats and fresh water. She hoarded the treats in her pouches but instead of putting it in her favourite spots she tried to get out trying to hide it in her new spot. After realising she could not get out. She became really glum just sitting in a corner not responding to anything. This morning I saw her lying in her tunnel. I think she is depressed. It breaks my heart to see her like this. I know we cannot let her roam about unguarded but i cannot bear to see her sad. What can we do to make her happy. I know it's in her instinct but Wales is not the natural habitat of hamster!


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi there!

Poor little thing, my hamster went through stages of not wanting to be handled at times. Have you tried putting him one of those balls? that way he can roam around in a safe way. You can also get 'play pen' type of things for hamsters to let them have a little time outside of their cage. Hope she perks up soon, its not nice seeing sad pets sad.. x


----------



## Bibloo (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi and thank you. Yes with renovations going on she did not have much time in ball. We have been keeping her in a quiet environment (an accomplishment with 4 kids on easter break). She is much better playing with her toys and eating normally. It is my first experience with a hamster. I have experience with dogs, cats and a neurotic parrot. Well at present she is the only pet and I was really freaked out.


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Hamsters react badly to noise so the renovations could of been causing the stress, mine always hid for a while after anything noisy


----------

